# Front drum / hub year compatibility



## Hyce (Mar 24, 2020)

Hello all!

In my attempt to get an old broken stud out of my driver's side front drum, I ended up warping the drum... that's a lesson learned the hard way! Anyways, looking to replace it but it looks like new parts have a long lead time. There's a front knuckle/spindle/hub/drum complete assembly for sale local to me but it's off a '65 Lemans - any clue if that would work on a '68 GTO? It looks just like the ones on mine but I don't know if there are any minor differences.

And yes - I've heard the "swap to discs" - if anyone knows how to get a conversion that works with 14" JC code Rally II's, I'm all ears - FWIW I've never minded how the car stops though.


----------



## Rocketman269v (Oct 5, 2020)

According to my interchange book, it will not work.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Hyce said:


> Hello all!
> 
> In my attempt to get an old broken stud out of my driver's side front drum, I ended up warping the drum... that's a lesson learned the hard way! Anyways, looking to replace it but it looks like new parts have a long lead time. There's a front knuckle/spindle/hub/drum complete assembly for sale local to me but it's off a '65 Lemans - any clue if that would work on a '68 GTO? It looks just like the ones on mine but I don't know if there are any minor differences.
> 
> And yes - I've heard the "swap to discs" - if anyone knows how to get a conversion that works with 14" JC code Rally II's, I'm all ears - FWIW I've never minded how the car stops though.


I'll very soon have a front drum assembly from my '66 available (drums to backing plate, no spindle or steering arm). They were just refreshed with a drum turn, new wheel cylinders and new pads. I'm swapping to 4 wheel disc. The power booster and master will be available also.

if it is something you are interested in send me a message and we can haggle. i'm in CA, but can ship.


----------



## Hyce (Mar 24, 2020)

ylwgto said:


> I'll very soon have a front drum assembly from my '66 available (drums to backing plate, no spindle or steering arm). They were just refreshed with a drum turn, new wheel cylinders and new pads. I'm swapping to 4 wheel disc. The power booster and master will be available also.
> 
> if it is something you are interested in send me a message and we can haggle. i'm in CA, but can ship.


I appreciate it - I was able to find a gentleman local to me who had both front drums/hubs off a '69 that are working quite nicely now.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

great news!


----------

